# Steam zeigt mich Freunden als Offline an



## FraSiWa (3. Juli 2014)

Beim Start von Steam werde ich Freunden immer als offline angezeigt, so dass ich die Option immer manuell auf Online stellen muss (ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber seit kurzem spiele ich öfter mit Freunden im MP, da nervt das). Unter Einstellungen hab ich das Häkchen bei "Automatische Anmeldung bei Freunde beim Start von Steam" gesetzt. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, es so einzustellen, dass ich beim Start als Online angezeigt werde?


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2014)

FraSiWa schrieb:


> Beim Start von Steam werde ich Freunden immer als offline angezeigt, so dass ich die Option immer manuell auf Online stellen muss (ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, aber seit kurzem spiele ich öfter mit Freunden im MP, da nervt das). Unter Einstellungen hab ich das Häkchen bei "Automatische Anmeldung bei Freunde beim Start von Steam" gesetzt. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, es so einzustellen, dass ich beim Start als Online angezeigt werde?



Kann sein das es wieder mal spinnt,  das war schonmal so nur anders rum,  also das man kein Häkchen gesetzt hat und wurde einloggt. 

Es kann dir hier auch keiner helfen,  da musst du dich direkt am steam wenden. Entweder du machst das per Support oder du schaust im steam forum


----------



## FraSiWa (4. Juli 2014)

Ok, trotzdem Danke


----------

